# body kit gtr look a like



## BPA (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm looking for a body kit that looks like the new gtr thats comeing out. my friend told me that he seen one but now i can't find one. anyone know who makes them??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

there are a couple of gtr kits. the original looks nothing like a skyline gtr bumper...that's what i have. the newer one is a replica of a skyline bumper. which one?


----------



## BPA (Jan 4, 2007)

i want the one that looks like the new gtr that comes out in 08. the one thats got like a big mouth in the middle and i think it has like the bumper bar in the middle and than a smaller hole on each side. if i remember right to it makes your nose on the car like almost flat.
kinda like the link but i know it's diff than this for the 350z

http://paultan.org/wp-content/skyline_gtr_proto_9.jpg


----------



## BPA (Jan 4, 2007)

but this ones bad ass to

http://www.superhonda.com/photopost/data/519/R35_GTR_Skyline_Concept.jpg


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

please.. for the love of god.. don't. veilside front with a cf lip kit = ultimate hotness for a z33. and the second picture is a concept done in photoshop.


----------



## BPA (Jan 4, 2007)

k found one but ouch $2540.00

92-95 Civic Coupe


----------

